# How should I fill an extra large gap between my tub and wall tiles?



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

It sure would be great if you could post a picture or two if your situation so we can see what you see.


----------



## richisgame (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the reply. Here's what it looks like.










(The photo is not showing up in my posts preview, so below is a link to a pic, that shows up just fine in my browser, while I figure out why, if it doesn't just show up when I submit the post.) :vs_worry:

https://ibb.co/kw9fuQ


----------



## richisgame (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok I got it to work with a different site


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Clean it all off by scraping it down completely and using Acetone to make a complete clean slate. You may only have to caulk/silicone the top 1/4" or so and leave the tub alone. Once you clean it all out, post another picture so we can see it again.


----------



## richisgame (Nov 13, 2010)

Ok, I'll clean it out and post another pic.
Thanks!


----------



## cee3peeoh (Sep 12, 2017)

It sounds horrendous. Is there drywall or wood behind the gap? We know it is 1.5 inches wide how deep is the gap?

Is this a remodel where the bathroom tub enclosure doesn't fit the old space and they just left a hole? 

If the landlord doesn't take care of it, there could be mold forming.

I would use this if there is anything backing the hole just to get by until it is properly fixed with cement board and tile or drywall and paint.

https://www.amazon.com/dp/B071ZYZ9WP


It might take two side by side.


----------



## carpdad (Oct 11, 2010)

Bullnose tiles are 2x6. Scrape off flakes, use construction adhesive (you don't have to cover the whole tile) with 1/8 shim underneath (ask or grab a handful of paint stir sticks). Then caulk top, bottom and side joints. Tile nipper would help. There are matching outside corner squares for finished edge.


----------



## richisgame (Nov 13, 2010)

Thanks for the replies!

I still haven't dug it out yet. 
And now, before I do, I will try @carpdad's suggestion first. 

The landlord just tells the super to handle it. And he then sends the buildings handyman, who does the crappy job, as seen... (This is not the first time!)
So, I have to do this myself if I want it to be done better. 

So, I will first scrape the flakes surface down a bit, and then use adhesive to install the bullnose tiles (overlapped), after shimming them up 1/8", and then use sanded grout, (to match), along the top seam, and waterproof silicone caulk along the bottom edge. (While the tub is filled with water.)

I'm not sure exactly when I will be able to do this as I have to coordinate the timing with my household, as we'll all have to go without a shower for 24hrs when I do... :surprise:

When I do get to, hopefully soon, I will post pics. 
And with any luck, I will never have to see what's inside!


----------



## chandler48 (Jun 5, 2017)

Don't seal the bottom edge. That can be problematic. If any water gets behind it will need a place to drain, and water running over the tub flange won't hurt anything. Water will not wick up that far.


----------

